# 1962 Ariens 10ML35 Sno-Thro found



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

brought this home yesterday


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

more


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

couple more


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

last one


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Ariens*

Looks like you have one with some good bones there. Some TLC and paint and it will be ready to go. Only thing I noticed is the tires are reversed but that's easy to switch out.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

might have the carb cover.. I have couple but not sure if they have the 2 slots or one. I'd have to go look. Both are off older ariens. Use to have the same belt cover too.. But that may be long gone.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice save, keep it out of the scrap yard! Does it run? I would consider a nice period correct h60 to upgrade that baby if not. Bucket and augers don't look too abused...you have a great platform to build on there. You could even swap in a differential axle from a later model, takes some effort but makes moving the beast around a lot easier without the wheel locked together.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

thanks for all the helpful replies.

yes I saw those tires backwards, and it must have been an attempt to gain more traction in forward direction with the knobbies grabbing on the outside. does that actually improve traction ? looks like it may.

any spare parts that the machine needs, I'd be interested in, just send me a PM or email or post here, with price needed, and of course I'd pay the shipping regardless.

the engine has a ton of compression so I think it will run. it's actually in pretty good shape, a lot better than the last Gilson and Cub Cadet blowers I picked up. those turned out to be major projects. this one looks a bit easier, hopefully. 

I'm going to pull the cover and install the electronic ignition on it right off the reel. yes, I'd be interested in up-gunning it to an L60 or larger original type engine only, if it has the same crank height and output shaft diameter and is a true bolt in, USA made engine of that vintage.

here are a few more pics after I pressure washed it while it was still in the truck bed.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

*holy cripes it runs !!*

I thought WTH give it a shot. removed the plug, cleaned it with engine spray cleaner. put a plug wire end on, Accel copper core from a car set of wires. pulled the cord about 10 times, holy cripes the darned thing started to spark. installed the plug, sprayed it with starting fluid, it rumbled a few times. added some gas, put the choke on full, it started right up and idled. this machine sat for over 30 years somewhere. somebody took the care to drain the gas, and shut off the petcock. there was some rust in the tank but I'll clean that out later. I'm really impressed that it runs, wow !


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

*pit stop*

this old Ariens needed a pit stop in the Sno-Blo 500....for an oil change and hipo Accel plug wire....

check out these gizzys


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

*rpm with synthetic oil change*

now she sings like the choir, with Amsoil 10-30 in the crankcase.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

cover(s) free if I got them- I'll look tomorrow. I'll PM you GWB if I still have them. I know I do on carb cover, just need to look if right one. I hope I still got the belt cover as that is a rare one and mine was still great shape- be good spare.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I've never seen a TEC with the exhaust on that side of the cylinder. Must be an OLDIE!!!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Geno said:


> cover(s) free if I got them- I'll look tomorrow. I'll PM you GWB if I still have them. I know I do on carb cover, just need to look if right one. I hope I still got the belt cover as that is a rare one and mine was still great shape- be good spare.


 roger that thanks


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

nt40lanman said:


> I've never seen a TEC with the exhaust on that side of the cylinder. Must be an OLDIE!!!


 I'm thinking because it's a 3.5HP and not a 5-6-7 HP it has a different port arrangement ?

it's definitely a Tecumseh because the tag is on it.

you are correct almost all of the TEC engines on the old blowers online with pictures, have muffler on carb side.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice find! she's a beauty! 
Scot


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

pulled the cover off the belt/clutch/pulleys today, looks like I'll be replacing the impeller bearings on this Ariens. it looks beat up and the impeller shaft appears to have dropped down a bit. looking around the net, I see these old Ariens used ball bearings in the ends of the auger shaft, in the chute ? wow talk about overkill. what a great design. the diagram I looked at showed the same bearing used for impeller and auger ends, 3 in all.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, but that's 52 more years of service!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

yesterday I split the blower and tractor halves, the impeller bearing is a dead player. there were no rollers left in the bearing at all, the bare inner race was running on the bare outer race, with fragments of the side bearing shields. yet the machine ran and impeller turned, albeit with a "clunk-clunk-clunk" noise- as the impeller would ride on/rub the bottom of the housing. it would have still blown snow but sounded like an old wringer washing machine.  

I replaced all 3 auger shaft/impeller shaft bearings. going to start another thread for the repair.

If God made an easier machine to repair and maintain, He kept it for Himself ! I'm really impressed at how sturdy and easy this machine is to work on. 2 bolts and the blower hinges off the tractor, presto. only one belt, and no seized pulley on the blower shaft to contend with. Just a clutch chuck that slid right off easily. Even the inner bearing race left on the impeller shaft slid right off by hand. What a breeze !


----------

